# LOL baby lobsters are cool



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Ha I was at fraser aquariums in vancouver the other day and saw a tank with what I thought was shrimp at first, but I noticed they were very aggressive and had larger claws I soon found out they were baby lobsters so cool tuff little buggers, wanted to buy a few but the younger guy said they were growing them out, might go back when the owners in and try to buy a couple, I wonder how long they could be in a shrimp tank for before they started eating crs ? anyway if you get a chance check them out .


----------

